# Obedience at a Specialty show open to all breeds



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I was recently told that if a breed specialty offers obedience, obedience is open to all breeds. Is that correct? I've only attended golden specialties and have watched obedience but have only seen goldens competing.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

No...that is totally wrong, that information is. Specialty shows are sponsered or hosted by a certain breed club...for example Goldens. An all breed show is for all breeds that are recognized by the AKC.

A specialty show is for that breed only, some shows say on the premium that certain days are for Goldens or All Breeds. This pretty much goes for everything. 

I hope that clears it up. I *could* be wrong...but I think my information is correct.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info, it didn't sound right to me but didn't know.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

It's ok..you have a perfectly good excuse...you're a Novice A person just like I am..but I've been in Novice for awhile..lol..go figure!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Actually Specialty Shows can open obedience to all breeds if the host club so decides. This past February Long Island GRC had back to back specialties. Friday's obedience was open to all breeds and Saturday was limited to just Goldens,


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> Actually Specialty Shows can open obedience to all breeds if the host club so decides. This past February Long Island GRC had back to back specialties. Friday's obedience was open to all breeds and Saturday was limited to just Goldens,


Yup... that's what I thought, too. Nice financial incentive for the host club - I mean, you're there anyway with everything all set up.

Lure coursing is the same way. For the Western Sighthound Speciality, often there will be one day of all (sighthound) breed coursing and then another day for just a specific breed of sighthound.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It is totally at the individual club's discretion. They can open any offered event other than conformation and I believe Junior Showmanship to other breeds. My Pointer bitch earned each of her qualifying runs for her JH at Weim specialties. If a club has room enough, taking obedience, field, and agility entries from other breeds will make money for them.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

So how do you determine if the specialty has obedience open to other breeds? From what I see on Jack Bradshaw and So. Ca. Dog Obed. Council I can't tell.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

It should say specifically who can enter in the show premium. If you try looking up the specific show on the AKC website, it usually says pretty clearly there too. 

Julie and Jersey

Edited to add: If you're having trouble figuring it out, I'd be happy to help you look. Just need the name of the kennel club hosting the show.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> It should say specifically who can enter in the show premium. If you try looking up the specific show on the AKC website, it usually says pretty clearly there too.
> 
> Julie and Jersey
> 
> Edited to add: If you're having trouble figuring it out, I'd be happy to help you look. Just need the name of the kennel club hosting the show.


Oh, thank you so much. I feel really stupid about not being able to figure this out. For example the Havanese club is having a specialty on 6/19 in Long Beach, CA. I looked at the premium and couldn't find anything. I've attached the premium I downloaded from Jack Bradshaw.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm still pretty new to all this myself, but you're right I didn't see anything in the premium that specifically said who could enter. However, I checked the AKC site (Under their Events and Awards search) and according to that this show is only open to Havanese. Perhaps the premiums only say if they open it to all breeds and otherwise it is understood to be that specific breed only? Either way, it doesn't seem you'll be able to enter that show. Sorry I couldn't come up with better news for you!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Augie's Mom said:


> Oh, thank you so much. I feel really stupid about not being able to figure this out. For example the Havanese club is having a specialty on 6/19 in Long Beach, CA. I looked at the premium and couldn't find anything. I've attached the premium I downloaded from Jack Bradshaw.


There are a ton of specialities at the Long Beach Show - but only Long Beach KC and KC of Bev Hills are hosting all-breed obedience on Friday and Saturday. Bummer there's no all-breed obedience on Sunday. 

Generally, assume it's breed specific unless it says "all-breed" on the announcement, etc. Like Julie said, the best way to tell is the AKC site - click on the specific event.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you Julie and Stephanie for the clarification. It doesn't seem very easy for newbies to figure out without some form of guidance from experienced people. 

I would hope that if we ever did enter the wrong trial we would be told prior to showing up. I just don't think Augie could pass for a Havanese.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Some specialties use independent show secretaries, who would be listed in the premium. If in doubt, contact either the show secretary or the show chairman. They will be able to answer all questions regarding their event.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Augie's Mom said:


> Thank you Julie and Stephanie for the clarification. It doesn't seem very easy for newbies to figure out without some form of guidance from experienced people.
> 
> I would hope that if we ever did enter the wrong trial we would be told prior to showing up. I just don't think Augie could pass for a Havanese.


NO problem! 

The trial sect'y would contact you regarding your entry if you mistakenly entered a breed-specific trial!

Have you familarized yourself with the AKC Event Search function? It really is helpful. You can also keep track of qualifying legs toward titles via the site, too.

Are you thinking of showing soon?

-S


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

We are going to try Rally Novice at Pasadena on June 1 with a few other members from our rally class.


----------

